# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Komanda ne run

## jonivlore

Pershendetje ketu do te mund te mesoni disa komanda ne run
Accessibility Controls -   access.cpl
Accessibility Wizard -     accwiz
Add Hardware Wizard -   hdwwiz.cpl
Add/Remove Programs - appwiz.cpl
Administrative Tools -    control admintools
Automatic Updates -       wuaucpl.cpl
Bluetooth Transfer Wizard - fsquirt
Calculator - calc
Certificate Manager - certmgr.msc
Character Map - charmap
Check Disk Utility - chkdsk
Clipboard Viewer - clipbrd
Command Prompt - cmd
Component Services - dcomcnfg
Computer Management - compmgmt.msc
Control Panel - control
Date and Time Properties - timedate.cpl
DDE Shares - ddeshare
Device Manager - devmgmt.msc
Direct X Troubleshooter - dxdiag
Disk Cleanup Utility - cleanmgr
Disk Defragment - dfrg.msc
Disk Management - diskmgmt.msc
Disk Partition Manager - diskpart
Display Properties - control desktop
Display Properties - desk.cpl
Dr. Watson System Troubleshooting Utility - drwtsn32
Driver Verifier Utility - verifier
Event Viewer - eventvwr.msc
Files and Settings Transfer Tool - migwiz
File Signature Verification Tool - sigverif
Findfast - findfast.cpl
Firefox - firefox
Folders Properties - control folders
Fonts - control fonts
Fonts Folder - fonts
Free Cell Card Game - freecell
Game Controllers - joy.cpl
Group Policy Editor (for xp professional) - gpedit.msc
Hearts Card Game - mshearts
Help and Support - helpctr
HyperTerminal - hypertrm
Iexpress Wizard - iexpress
Indexing Service - ciadv.msc
Internet Connection Wizard - icwconn1
Internet Explorer - iexplore
Internet Properties - inetcpl.cpl
Keyboard Properties - control keyboard
Local Security Settings - secpol.msc
Local Users and Groups - lusrmgr.msc
Logs You Out Of Windows - logoff
Malicious Software Removal Tool - mrt
Microsoft Chat - winchat
Microsoft Movie Maker - moviemk
Microsoft Paint - mspaint
Microsoft Syncronization Tool - mobsync
Minesweeper Game - winmine
Mouse Properties - control mouse
Mouse Properties - main.cpl
Netmeeting - conf
Network Connections - control netconnections
Network Connections - ncpa.cpl
Network Setup Wizard - netsetup.cpl
Notepad notepad
Object Packager - packager
ODBC Data Source Administrator - odbccp32.cpl
On Screen Keyboard - osk
Outlook Express - msimn
Paint - pbrush
Password Properties - password.cpl
Performance Monitor - perfmon.msc
Performance Monitor - perfmon
Phone and Modem Options - telephon.cpl
Phone Dialer - dialer
Pinball Game - pinball
Power Configuration - powercfg.cpl
Printers and Faxes - control printers
Printers Folder - printers
Regional Settings - intl.cpl
Registry Editor - regedit
Registry Editor - regedit32
Remote Access Phonebook - rasphone
Remote Desktop - mstsc
Removable Storage - ntmsmgr.msc
Removable Storage Operator Requests - ntmsoprq.msc
Resultant Set of Policy (for xp professional) - rsop.msc
Scanners and Cameras - sticpl.cpl
Scheduled Tasks - control schedtasks
Security Center - wscui.cpl
Services - services.msc
Shared Folders - fsmgmt.msc
Shuts Down Windows - shutdown
Sounds and Audio - mmsys.cpl
Spider Solitare Card Game - spider
SQL Client Configuration - cliconfg
System Configuration Editor - sysedit
System Configuration Utility - msconfig
System Information - msinfo32
System Properties - sysdm.cpl
Task Manager - taskmgr
TCP Tester - tcptest
Telnet Client - telnet
User Account Management - nusrmgr.cpl
Utility Manager - utilman
Windows Address Book - wab
Windows Address Book Import Utility - wabmig
Windows Explorer - explorer
Windows Firewall - firewall.cpl
Windows Magnifier - magnify
Windows Management Infrastructure - wmimgmt.msc
Windows Media Player - wmplayer
Windows Messenger - msmsgs
Windows System Security Tool - syskey
Windows Update Launches - wupdmgr
Windows Version - winver
Windows XP Tour Wizard - tourstart
Wordpad - write

----------


## jonivlore

Telnet Client - telnet
User Account Management - nusrmgr.cpl
Utility Manager - utilman
Windows Address Book - wab
Windows Address Book Import Utility - wabmig
Windows Explorer - explorer
Windows Firewall - firewall.cpl
Windows Magnifier - magnify
Windows Management Infrastructure - wmimgmt.msc
Windows Media Player - wmplayer
Windows Messenger - msmsgs
Windows System Security Tool - syskey
Windows Update Launches - wupdmgr
Windows Version - winver
Windows XP Tour Wizard - tourstart
Wordpad - write

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Telnet Client - telnet
> User Account Management - nusrmgr.cpl
> Utility Manager - utilman
> Windows Address Book - wab
> Windows Address Book Import Utility - wabmig
> Windows Explorer - explorer
> Windows Firewall - firewall.cpl
> Windows Magnifier - magnify
> Windows Management Infrastructure - wmimgmt.msc
> ...


Flm. shum per ket informacion shum te vlefshem.

----------


## valdetshala

ju lutem po te kerkonit do ti gjenit te gjita ketu pa keqkuptime

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=104113

----------


## jonivlore

> ju lutem po te kerkonit do ti gjenit te gjita ketu pa keqkuptime
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=104113


Se kisha vene re qe paskan qene nje here.

----------

